# Noisy Football Matches



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! Can't stand the noise! Mute button overload. Ban those ****** trumpet thingys!

Mike


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tixntox said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! Can't stand the noise! Mute button overload. Ban those ****** trumpet thingys!
> 
> Mike


Let's just hope some angry mob start throwing those things into the field one of these matches. I think it's the only way they are going to ban them. Was watching Germany yesterday and had to mute the TV... imagine what it must be like out there!!

I'm with you! Ban that :bull*******: !


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

+1 over here in Holland, it sounds like a swarm of bees, get rid of those $$#@@**! Why not just :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't agree more ban those trumpet type things, cant focus on the football with those things blairing away.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well be warned as there here in the UK too, my local Sainsbury's are selling them


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

They're doing my head in. Just seen it on the news there - as many Db as working down a mine shaft! And thats out of 1 of them. Grrrrr.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Just turn the sound off - it's only a bunch of blokes having a kick about.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I agree with this...miss the normal sounds of the crowd, especially the chants. :sadwalk:

Why not a compromise?

Ban them except when the South Africa team plays.

Problem solved. (mostly)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have hearing damage through working with woodworking machinery which gives rise to tinitus (whistle noise). That's annoying but I live with it. These Vuvuzelas :toot: are something else. :help: :wallbash: :bangin: Shame my tv doesn't have a graphic equaliser so I could kill it myself! :stop:

Mike


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

SharkBike said:


> Why not a compromise?


No compromise!! Anyone within 2 meters of a vuvuzela should be shot on site! :hunter: :death: :dwarf: :butcher:

German hooligans are onto something here...


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm with everyone here, get rid of the blasted things. I don't think I've heard a more annoying noise.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I'd be hacked off if I spent a small fortune travelling there to see a game and had one of those 6 inches from my ear for 90 minutes.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nah don't ban them.....now you all know how f*****g annoying it is for non-footie fans when you lot go on, and on, and on, and on, and on, and on.......well you get the picture :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Why not put the commentators in a soundproof environment and shut out the external noise?

Sounds like a good way to maximise the quality of HD sonics.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You too can own the Vuvuzelas. They are on fleabay and already at $61 bucks for a 10 pack. Yes folks you too can have this sound throughout your home. I imagine some of you may want to strap the ten pack on your car and drive really fast, this is not recommended though speed kills

Catch the craze now. There are compositions being compiled now the CD soon to be released.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Our main oil company was giving them away at the petrol stations... and telling people to use them as a way of supporting our team! So there are thousands over here! On tomorrows game I think I'm going to even more ashamed of being portuguese than I usually am... because of the vuvuzelas and the match result. Glad that I'm not a big football fan! :hypocrite:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

The BBC are considering offering a vavuzula free commentary on the red button.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

The Canon Man said:


> The BBC are considering offering a vavuzula free commentary on the red button.


Good. :taz:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's only a noise, albeit one that seems to be having a disproportionate effect on some :blink: A woman sits 2 rows in front of me at BCFC, in every game she periodically lets off balloons, I don't know why, she does does. Mostly they whizz up to the stand roof and slowly dribble back down onto some poor fans head but, if she's lucky, one will make a break for it, deflate and slowly dribble onto the pitch sending her and her offspring into spasms of mirth. The balloons send the bloke, two seats away from me, into a wild uncontrollable rage, I don't know why, he must get ejected every 3 or 4 games. I have been thinking about him when I read all this vuvuzela nonsense, does it really matter? If they make the host fans happy, it's ok by me.

Rather vuvzela's than "Ing-ger-land", "Ing-ger-land", "Ing-ger-land", "Ing-ger-land", "Ing-ger-land"


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Not many at the NZ game, a terrible match.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Nah, I don't agree, Mark. What it's doing is robbing matches of individuality and not allowing fans to express themselves naturally and according to their culture. It's a boring row, if you ask me - every match is The Bees v The Hornets! I want to hear Sambas and Mambos and Tangos and yes, even Vuvuzelas (when SA are playing) but not this ghastly drone at every game. I want to hear singing, chanting and, yes, INGER-LAND occasionally.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Watching the very entertaining match between Brasil and North Korea, I almost forgot about the constant drone of the Vuvuzelas. 

The result was a good one, Brasil earned the win and NK got the goal they deserved for the dedication and hard work they put in to the match.

Good football, imo.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan said:


> Watching the very entertaining match between Brasil and North Korea, I almost forgot about the constant drone of the Vuvuzelas.
> 
> The result was a good one, Brasil earned the win and NK got the goal they deserved for the dedication and hard work they put in to the match.
> 
> Good football, imo.


It's relatively easy to pack your defence and sit back against far superior opponents, however, it's not so easy to get players forward in numbers on the rare occasions you have possession. Korea managed it and were excellent, they managed to turn what I thought would be a dismal event into a good football match. 

Right now, the best game of the tournament is nearing half time, it's 0-1 Honduras V Chile and it's end to end. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the very entertaining match between Brasil and North Korea, I almost forgot about the constant drone of the Vuvuzelas.
> ...


i agree last nights game was a pleasant suprise,but what is scary is brazil once they bed down and find some form look like a real unit for once and not just a collection of flare players ,and maicon what a player he is.

and another suprise game, on paper looked absolute bore draw but turned out to be a right ding dong end to end fest.well done chile.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

As I've been laid awake half the night, worried about you poor chaps having to put up with all that noise I thought I'd see if I could help.

Now clearly I can't get rid of the sound at the match but perhaps THIS will help you get acclimatized? :hypocrite:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

feenix said:


> As I've been laid awake half the night, worried about you poor chaps having to put up with all that noise I thought I'd see if I could help.
> 
> Now clearly I can't get rid of the sound at the match but perhaps THIS will help you get acclimatized? :hypocrite:


Arghhhhhh.... damn you!!


----------



## moleng1 (May 10, 2009)

If you can't beat em, join em!! Just down loaded the Vuvuzula app to my iPhone, and am now happily driving all my friends nuts!!.........


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

You just jealous that you can't be there. I imagine that it really helps the atmosphere when they are around


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You realize there is a vuvuzela song that is in the clubs and a dance hit. My little latino loves it can't sit down when she hears it lol turns out she is a good singer too

We Speak No Americano

http://www.emp3world.com/mp3/121200/Yolanda%20Be%20Cool%20And%20Dcup/We%20No%20Speak%20Americano

http://angelnaina.mobile9.com/download/media/3/doelpuntvo_m7liqs3c.mp3


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

James said:


> You realize there is a vuvuzela song that is in the clubs and a dance hit. My little latino loves it can't sit down when she hears it lol turns out she is a good singer too
> 
> We Speak No Americano
> 
> ...


That Yolanda D Cup tune has been and gone in the Clubs over here, it was my alarm ring tone over last summer 

The latest UK tunes here, Canada was well behind the times when I was there :lol:

UK Top 40


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Canada was well behind the times when I was there :lol:


Yes, but we have hockey! :tongue2: :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Canada was well behind the times when I was there :lol:
> ...


When I was there it was like a throwback to 70's Scotland. The guys took me for a night out in a place called Kitchener ??? You could have been in Motherwell in 1976 :lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Kitchener is right near Waterloo, a university town. You could have headed over there and chased down all of the young tarts at the off-campus clubs.

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> You could have headed over there and chased down all of the young tarts at the off-campus clubs.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


To much like hard work with so many stripper bars around  I even manage to get tapped up with a genuine Porn Star 

It did cost me twenty five bucks though :lol: :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > You realize there is a vuvuzela song that is in the clubs and a dance hit. My little latino loves it can't sit down when she hears it lol turns out she is a good singer too
> ...


Oh that so hurts 

I suspect its our growing Latino population that keeps it going now seeing bank machines with Spanish as an option of four languages lately. Hey I got myself one and, well......

Kitchener lol they use horse and buggies still, really they do the Mennonites

..


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Canada was well behind the times when I was there
> ...


You have ICE hockey - real hockey is played on grass (well, astro these days...) and only after a very heavy night on the sauce the night before, being sick at the roadside/out of the minibus window on the way to the match, two cans of stella minimum before play, being sick at half time followed by more stella or warm strongbow, getting sent off in the second half, more 'bow, crappy post game teas washed down with snakey b, [email protected] of the match presentation, fines, snakey b, 'funnels' (don't ask!), more snakey b, scotch, vodka redbull, 'funnels' again... you get the idea!

Ah, happy, happy days...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

James said:


> I suspect its our growing Latino population that keeps it going now seeing bank machines with Spanish as an option of four languages lately. Hey I got myself one and, well......


James, it sounds like this should be her theme: Chica Alborotada









Later,

William


----------

